# P30 V3 (DA/SA) with Spurless hammer?



## Redelf88

Ok, rather strange question...

I have the HK P30 V3, which is the DA/SA version of the pistol. I like the aesthetics of the HK spurless hammer that is available on USP Compacts as well as LEM models of the P30 and P2000. I was wondering if there was a way to have get a spurless hammer on my P30 while maintaining the DA/SA capability?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

That is a good question. Might have to contact HK directly for feedback on that. If the size of that part and spacing is all equivalent I would think a direct swap or conversion could be done. 
Whether HK would do it for you or arm you with the information to do it yourself I could not say. If they are not the same sized parts then another option might be to have a good custom shop essentially bob the existing hammer for you. I like the full hammer myself but understand the merit and purpose of the bobbed one. Good luck.


----------

